# Post Your Seiko Pics



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

After reading the superb thread by Om_nom_nom_Watches of the seiko 5's

I thought it would be good to start a thread for all seikos as im just starting out it would be good to see whats out there so to speak

Post away :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

standard 007, with yao dial, hands and chapter ring


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 for starters......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

6309 7040 with a 7548 quartz movt, aftermarker dial and hands re-lumed by bry, and super chunky mesh


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

A few of mine..........










Modded Monster with a MKII dial and Maratac strap










A pair of vintage cousins


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

My 1999 Kinetic Diver (5M43, with the nice hands )










(large sized version of this pic here)


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

6309 -7040










7A38-7280, currently NFG but hope to repair.

I'm not a fan of Seiko 5's, but the more seiko's i look at the more i want! blue and brown dials particularly


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

two of mine......


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Frankenmonster 










Cheers

Ryan


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

only one in my collection


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a few to go on with.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I love this one:-










Hope you folks do 2!

Mike


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

I've had some Seiko's. These one I still have:




























And these ones have left:




























Continues down...


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

And these ones I have owned aswell...





































Wish I would have kept some, atleast the Samurai and the pvd kinetic...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:yawn: Nothing that I haven't posted here before...

Guess who...










... Maybe ...










Why yes, it's a "Silver Knight."










Tried and trued, through many years service










Recently cleaned, the watch I've owned the longest (1980 or so)










A recent acquisition, my oldest Seiko IIRC


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

A few I've had

Military










A couple of 6139



















Helmet










Unusual green faced number


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here're my two....1975 Pepsi chronograph automatic....










7T32-7F70 Yellow chronograph...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

some of mine:










& some photos stolen from the previous owners


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> A few I've had ....


I've still got 'a few'. 

My most recent acquisition - a 7A38-7070 Sports 100 'pseudo-Diver'. h34r:


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

some cracking watches bootsy ring me if you get any more like them 

keep them pics coming folks


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry can't resist - the current state of my 7002 - soaking off the muck in some listerine..... :to_become_senile:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

tixntox said:


> I love this one:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do. :yes:

Mine...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

here's a few of mine


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I have these at the moment


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Had these, but sold them


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jocke said:


> I've had some Seiko's. These one I still have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one with the mesh strap looks very nice


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

An oldie - bought new in Singapore a long time ago in the '60's I think - Never seen one since.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

A little bird tells me you may hav just acquired a nice 6138 Mr Miggs!


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

yes i have will post pics when i recieve it :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Modded Seiko SKX007


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

All Seikos' but by no means all of my Seikos'..










Alfie Qtz chrono, the pic is from the seller- he takes much better ones than me :blush2:














































John


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

some of my seikos.love divers but the only one been off the desk top is the om.cheers


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

A re-post from last year. :blush:


----------



## MrFlymo (Aug 20, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I love this one:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - what type of seiko is this one?


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Seiko Black Panther


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

You wouldn't be able to fit anymore of your Seiko's in this picture,you would have to go outside to set up the pick out there,and stand further back! :lol:










Great to see part of your very nice collection!


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Not worn this for about 8 years , ive had it since new


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Just popping the 5 in here.


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Just popping the 5 in here.


that is one nice watch


----------



## Fruit Goose (May 7, 2010)




----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Probably the 100th '007 on this thread, but hey ho...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

bump


----------

